# Wanted: Jockey Club Las Vegas 3/13/16 - 3/20/16 or 3/15/16 – 3/22/16



## Darius1234 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, I’m looking for a week rental at the Jockey Club in Las Vegas, with a check in on Sunday March 13 – 20, 2016, or a check in on Tuesday March 15 – 22, 2016.  Willing to pay $650 for the entire week.  My email is davosylius@hotmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## BEV (Mar 10, 2016)

*Las Vegas*

Short notice--  I can get your exact wk of Mar 13-20 right now at my RCI wks acct.   Do you MIND terribly if it is at GC  Holiday Inn Vacations Club @
Desert Club Resort... It is very near to the activity just across the way at
LINQ Entertainment. casio, and entertainment complex --and Harrahs .  Let me know asap. as these things have a habit of disappearing.  Since I am at the final month to book.. I can get it for you for only 600.  It is a one bd. sleeping 4.


----------



## Darius1234 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Bev, thanks for your response.  I love the Jockey Club & have my heart set on that place (I've stayed there a few times before). Plus several of my friends will be staying next door at the Cosmopolitan. Therefore, I can't go for the Holiday Inn on Koval (it looks like a great place but just doesn't work for me).  Any chance of you getting the Jockey Club from Tuesday March 15 -22? Thanks,

Darius


----------



## lasvegas (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Darius, are you still looking to rent?


----------



## lasvegas (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you still looking to stay at the Jockey Club?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi lasvegas, and welcome to TUG - Just to be sure you are aware, the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.


----------



## Darius1234 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi lasvegas yes I'm still looking for the jockey club checking in next Tuesday. Do you have a week available? You can also email me at davosylius@hotmail.com. Thanks.


----------

